# .cal file for Audessey mic



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to do some full range measurements of my HT room. I know RS SPL meters are not recomended for this. Is there anyway to use the Audessey mic that came with my Onkyo AVR to do this? Would I have to load a .cal file? Does one exist? Can one be made? Also I have a dbx RTAM analyzer mic that I could use if it could be used with better results but again I don't know where to find calabration files for them. Could I use the response specs to create I file? If so, how would I go about this?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The answer is no. You cannot get the curve for the individual mic and you need it for accurate measurements. You can have a mic calibrated or get one with a .cal file. 

Kal


----------



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

But I can get the curve for the dbx mic. Can I use it to create a .cal file?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

savior sound said:


> But I can get the curve for the dbx mic. Can I use it to create a .cal file?


If it is specific, yes. Generic curves are less useful. 

Kal


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have a dbx RTAM analyzer mic that I could use if it could be used with better results but again I don't know where to find calabration files for them.


Steve, I've attached the DBX RTA-M calibration file for REW that I had on file as a generic cal for that mic.

For home use it will be fine, but as Kal says, and we make clear on our download site, that if you are concerned about accuracy beyond home use, then you should have your microphone calibrated. Do not rely on generic calibration files as a perfect standard or for critical measurements.

View attachment DBX RTA-M.cal


brucek


----------



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks brucek. One other question, Do I need to include the mic pre-amp in the soundcard loop back signal chain when a soundcard calibration file is created so that it's (the pre-amp's) response is accounted for somewhere in the calibration process?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do I need to include the mic pre-amp in the soundcard loop back signal chain when a soundcard calibration file is created so that it's (the pre-amp's) response is accounted for somewhere in the calibration process?


It doesn't hurt to do that. Many people do. Just include the line-in to line-out portion. You don't need to add the mic portion by looping the mic input (which would require a pad), as that sections effect will be quite small.

brucek


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Did anyone ever find/create a calibration file for Audyssey Mic's?

I have one of those mics (Denon AVR-X4300) and a Radio Shack digital meter (which has a cal file out there somewhere I can download).
I can't get a USB mic for a few more weeks and would like to get a ballpark measurment of my CD and Woofer to better adjust the L-Pad with.
See how it compares with my ears.

Btw, I was shocked to see the 9v battery in my Radio Shack meter was still good after being in storage for ~10 years!
Which was the last time I used REW.
HEB grocery store "branded" 9V battery btw, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

savior sound said:


> I would like to do some full range measurements of my HT room. I know RS SPL meters are not recomended for this.





CZ Eddie said:


> I have one of those mics (Denon AVR-X4300) and a Radio Shack digital meter (which has a cal file out there somewhere I can download).


Use the RS meter until you have better.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay will do, thanks for the advice Kal!


----------

